# combining products protocols



## memphis red (May 1, 2011)

I've begun a new regime to try and get my excessive gas, bloating, and sometimes alternating C&D under control. Using Heather's fennel tea first thing in the morning and at night, soluble fiber twice a day, and a probiotic capsule (align) with my vitamins in the morning. Is there any known reaaon NOT to put the soluble fiber in my fennel tea? (killing two birds with one stone). I'm trying to begin each day with the soluble fiber, but its hard to get all the liquids in if I don't do some combining. Also putting the fiber in my after dinner tea. Anything wrong with this approach?As far as the new regime goes, I'm only on day 8. No better yet, sometimes worse, but hanging in there.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Why don't you ask Heather?Is it her soluble fiber supplement that you are using?If so, she'd be the one to ask.


----------

